# Where's the best place to order an Excalibur?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Will their site have any good Christmas sales? Thanks. 
Kristine


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I ordered mine directly from them last year.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Some of us here ordered ours from www.gardensalive.com when they offered $100 off any order of I think it was $200 or more. I don't know how often they offer that, but all you have to do is register your E-mail address. 

Give it a try. You never know.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I got mine from gardens alive. I used the code and got $100.00 off. You can try a google or bing search to see if there are any coupon codes right now.


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

So if I were to order the 9 tray excalibur at $269, they would take $100 off??? AND send the book on dehydrating?

...would this also include the warranty, or is that only when you purchase directly from the manufacturer?


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

PistolPackinMom said:


> So if I were to order the 9 tray excalibur at $269, they would take $100 off??? AND send the book on dehydrating?
> 
> ...would this also include the warranty, or is that only when you purchase directly from the manufacturer?


That is correct. Plus shipping, of course. The book is included.

As far as the warranty goes, I believe a warranty on a product is good no matter where you purchase it, as long as you are the original purchaser.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Site says that if you sign up for email they'll give you a $25 credit. Can that be used in addition to the $100?


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

If you don't find a coupon go directly to the Excalbur site and click on the link that says something about gardeners special. They usually have a coupon or reduced rate there.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Site says that if you sign up for email they'll give you a $25 credit. Can that be used in addition to the $100?


Wait until they offer the $100. When I bought mine it was $25, $50, or $100 depending on how much you spent ($50, $100, or $200 I think). When I initially signed up they only sent the $25 offer. A few days later they sent the expanded one.

Just wait a couple of days. They'll send it.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

my3boys said:


> Some of us here ordered ours from www.gardensalive.com when they offered $100 off any order of I think it was $200 or more. I don't know how often they offer that, but all you have to do is register your E-mail address.
> 
> Give it a try. You never know.


coupon code "0155668" is still working

http://www.gardensalive.com/product.asp?pn=4152

total cost $186 and i beleive i do remember someone using the $25 on top of the $100 off

Edit: no it was joining the club was $8 or something for an extra 10% off


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Craig's List is always an option. Search in your area, under Excalibur, Excaliber, dehydrator and dehydrater.
Here's one.
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/app/3443380475.html


----------



## DeaDomestica (Oct 5, 2012)

I just signed up for the email-it said $25 but if you read the fine print it is $100 with $200 purchase, etc. I also signed up for the club it was $14.95 but I saved almost $20 on top of the $100. And I will get 10% off any other orders in the year on top of any other discounts except freight. Great thread! Thanks!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

She's right about that. Last summer, someone had an Excal 9 tray for $50. Money was just too tight for me to buy then.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Craig's List is always an option. Search in your area, under Excalibur, Excaliber, dehydrator and dehydrater.
> Here's one.
> http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/app/3443380475.html


Thanks,
by the time I factor in gas (I'm in Lafayette) I could just buy the new one listed, which I am debating on doing, checking e-bay too.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> Thanks,
> by the time I factor in gas (I'm in Lafayette) I could just buy the new one listed, which I am debating on doing, checking e-bay too.


I agree. I looked in Lafayette and didn't see any. Thanks for your post. ~Feather


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I should also ad, I have been looking on Craigslist for quite some time and there have been 2 in the past few months. They seem to hold their value and resell fairly high.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the GA deal, I was able to get it for $197.xx after taxes. If you search "club" it's $14.95 for the membership, but takes $18.xx off, so I saved $5 signing up for that.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

There are excaliburs on EBay, they are new and $120 including shipping for the 9 tray. I am concerned because it looks like its the sellers 1st sale and they ship from Italy.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Packedready said:


> There are excaliburs on EBay, they are new and $120 including shipping for the 9 tray. I am concerned because it looks like its the sellers 1st sale and they ship from Italy.


I would not trust that at all, I'm surprised e-bay still has them up. I bought one for $105, seller was the same way, thankfully I did not pay, it was several of them that sold for cheap, it was a scam. Any time the seller is a bunch of hodgepodge letters and no feedback, I stay away.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Excalibur online has a sale in progress now. Most of their products are marked down. For an additional 10% off, use code LAST10 at checkout. They also have special packages that offer free shipping, free 10 year warranty and free dehydrating guide.

I purchased my 9 tray with timer from them year before last and have been very pleased with my machine. 

They frequently offer refurb models with new warranties.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I just purchased the Excalibur from Gardesalive for my daughter. $25 Coupon was upgraded to $100 off $200. Plus, I received another coupon for $100 off $200 with my receipt. Thanks so much for the information. My daughter is so excited.


----------

